# Samsung CLP-310 Reinigung noch möglich?



## Erik Cartman (16. August 2012)

*Samsung CLP-310 Reinigung noch möglich?*

Habe von der Arbeit einen "defekten" Samsung CLP-310 geschenkt bekommen. Drucken funktioniert noch, allerdings ist die ganze Seite mit Farbe verwaschen. Magenta wird auch als leer angezeigt , obwohl noch rot gedruckt wird.

Testseite sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Hersteller soll mehrmaliges Auf und Zuklappen der vorderen und hinteren Einheit helfen, allerdings hats nicht funktioniert. Papierstau hatte ich mit dem Teil noch keinen.
Ich sollte wohl besser auch erwähnen, dass das mein erster Tonerdrucker ist. Ich hab damit null Erfahrung und will auch nicht mehr kaputt machen. Will eigentlich nur wissen ob das teil relativ einfach noch zu retten ist, oder ob ichs bei Ebay verkaufen sollte.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## fadade (24. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung CLP-310 Reinigung noch möglich?*

Tjo, schwer zu sagen, vielleicht einmal 20 Seiten mit allem möglichen drucken und schauen, obs besser wird.
Ob man Laserdrucker richtig "reinigen" kann weiß ich allerdings nicht. Unser altes schwarz-weiß-Ding kann man zwar öffnen und diesen ganzen Staubkram raussaugen, aber die Rolle an sich ... keine Ahnung -> vielleicht kann da ja Tante goggel weiterhelfen


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung CLP-310 Reinigung noch möglich?*

Tante Goggel hab ich schon intensiv befragt
Meist find ich da nix zu meinem Drucker und wenn, dann meist was, was nichts hilft.
Die Frage ist, was sich eher rentiert. Verkaufen oder Reparieren.


----------

